# ACA 2011 Victorian



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

From one of the display tanks (not in the show). I saw fish spawning in this tank during the weekend.


----------



## fulu-1 (Oct 14, 2007)

thanks for the picture. i was hoping ssomeone would post some. the fish in the pic are xysticromis xynthropryex and xyxtichromis sp lake kyoga flameback aka all red


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

fulu-1 said:


> thanks for the picture. i was hoping ssomeone would post some. the fish in the pic are xysticromis xynthropryex and xyxtichromis sp lake kyoga flameback aka all red


I can see how you might think it is a Lithochromis xanthopteryx from the picture, but I saw it in person and I don't think that's correct. 








(From this site)

There wasn't any blue in the dorsal fins.








(My picture of the same fish)

But I think the OP was asking about the Kyoga Flameback anyway.

Kevin


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I wasn't really asking...just sharing the pic. But nice to hear about the fish. :thumb:


----------



## dmiller328 (Nov 17, 2008)

I went up to the ACA convention with the main focus to get more Tanganyikan species and I ended up buying 2 species of Victorian.

I think I have been bitten by the Victorian bug :dancing:

There is much more species available than 10 or so years ago or seems to be.

Great pic DJ and Structureguy!!


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi the blue fish seems more close to a Pundamilia pundamilia than to a Lithocromis xanthopteryx.
great fishes.
xris


----------

